# 5 hours on a Saturday night



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I went out last night from 5:30-10:45. I would say despite not having any surge fares it was about as good as it gets. I would estimate I had 15 minutes downtime total the entire night. Usually less than a minute between pings, one time I waited almost 5 minutes. All night I ran Uber and Lyft but out of 13 rides I only got one Lyft fare. I got two tips, one for $10 and one for $20. $156 in Uber fares for 12 trips. $19 Lyft fares 1 trip. Drove a total of 112 miles and 78 of those I had a passenger.

I am going to continue to calculate my total car cost at .40 cents per mile. As I have a 2013 Prius, which is reported as costing .46 cents per mile for the first 5 years. I am driving less than 18k miles per year total with personal and "rideshare".

So I used the calculator, but I think it's wrong.










$205 includes my Uber & Lyft fares and cash tips.

$205 - $44.80 - $13 = $147.20 not $108.80.

$147.20 / 5.25 hours = $28 an hour after costs.

A great night, really as good as I could possibly do with the exception of surge. The tips help huge. And I had fun doing it.

Edit: Calculator was right I was forgetting the 20% commission. However that shouldn't come out of my tips. Will recalculate later.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Forgot 20% cut


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks SupaJ. Had the delusion of thinking I was smarter than the computer. So yea $20.72 an hour after costs. Still I think that's as good as it gets. I think this shows that if we regularly got 15-20% tips (which is somewhat standard in service industry), that our earnings would be a lot better.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes $20/hr net is very good rate. The problem is that was Sat during peak hours and you can't sustain that rate during the weekdays. Also, to be honest I think $20/hr is a bit too much for a driver (any driver) to make - it's unskilled labor after all.
However in terms of making more, there are many ways to increase that:
Tip button
higher rate per mile
lesser commission
higher per minute
higher base rate
higher demand
lower supply of drivers

But most significant one is getting a better job! lol


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Yes $20/hr net is very good rate. The problem is that was Sat during peak hours and you can't sustain that rate during the weekdays. Also, *to be honest I think $20/hr is a bit too much for a driver (any driver) to make* - it's unskilled labor after all.
> However in terms of making more, there are many ways to increase that:
> Tip button
> higher rate per mile
> ...


*Oh piss OFF!* That is the most ignorant comment I've seen here in a week.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Like I said, in 5.25 hour I only had 15 minutes total where I wasn't with a passenger or enroute to one. So I don't think demand could be higher or supple of drivers lower. Well of course it could, and it could surge. But you are right this is a Sat night, and I was busy as could be, and I got tipped significantly. I still only made $20 an hour. In my history, after costs, I make between $8-20 an hour. With the average probably being $12.

Would be interested to see more people post their financial results.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Please go troll other threads scrub.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Samename said:


> Like I said, in 5.25 hour I only had 15 minutes total where I wasn't with a passenger or enroute to one. So I don't think demand could be higher or supple of drivers lower. Well of course it could, and it could surge. But you are right this is a Sat night, and I was busy as could be, and I got tipped significantly. I still only made $20 an hour. In my history, after costs, I make between $8-20 an hour. With the average probably being $12.
> 
> Would be interested to see more people post their financial results.


yea 12-15 is more on par


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Oh piss OFF!* That is the most ignorant comment I've seen here in a week.


Right. Thank you.

You can post your salary history here or your resume.
How much do you think you "deserve" to make by driving?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> Please go troll other threads scrub.


Any 'supposed' driver saying other drivers don't deserve more than $20 an hour (to make up for the INNUMERABLE HOURS spent at less than minimum wage) deserves nothing but SCORN. Whether you agree or not is irrelevant.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Samename said:


> Like I said, in 5.25 hour I only had 15 minutes total where I wasn't with a passenger or enroute to one. So I don't think demand could be higher or supple of drivers lower. Well of course it could, and it could surge. But you are right this is a Sat night, and I was busy as could be, and I got tipped significantly. I still only made $20 an hour. In my history, after costs, I make between $8-20 an hour. With the average probably being $12.
> 
> Would be interested to see more people post their financial results.


Btw, tips increased significantly in SD last month or two. Can't complain.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Right. Thank you.
> 
> You can post your salary history here or your resume.
> How much do you think you "deserve" to make by driving?


I deserve as much as I can possibly squeeze out. And that includes magnitudes of surge driving drunks in the middle of the night.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Any 'supposed' driver saying other drivers don't deserve more than $20 an hour (to make up for the INNUMERABLE HOURS spent at less than minimum wage) deserves nothing but SCORN. Whether you agree or not is irrelevant.


I said that I dont think unskilled laborer should make 20 per hour. That includes mcdonalds workers, cab or ecab drivers, etc.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I said that I dont think unskilled laborer should make 20 per hour. That includes mcdonalds workers, cab or ecab drivers, etc.


This unskilled laborer has the abilities to obtain a decent vehicle, proper insurance, has a very responsible and safe demeanor and the desire to work long hard hours to obtain the fruits of his labor. *

You can stick your unskilled labor money cap where the sun don't shine.*


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> very responsible and safe demeanor
> *
> Oh piss off!
> 
> You can stick your unskilled labor money cap where the sun don't shine.*


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Also in the calculation, you would only have 12 safety fee coming out of the total because of the 1 Lyft ride. Also you don't have anybody taking 20% out of your tips. So you actually did a little better than the calculator figured.


----------



## justpchy00 (Nov 9, 2014)

I worked yesterday for the LSU-BAMA game. All in all, during the day about $500 (6 or 7 hours) Between the hours of 12:30am-2:38am, 5 rides netted me $403. To me, that's great $$$$$ and all 5-star ratings. Uber is awesome and I had a blast.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

justpchy00 said:


> I worked yesterday for the LSU-BAMA game. All in all, during the day about $500 (6 or 7 hours) Between the hours of 12:30am-2:38am, 5 rides netted me $403. To me, that's great $$$$$ and all 5-star ratings. Uber is awesome and I had a blast.


Thats justpchyoo!!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Right. Thank you.
> 
> You can post your salary history here or your resume.
> How much do you think you "deserve" to make by driving?


This much...or alil' more then travie boy........







....


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Oh piss OFF!* That is the most ignorant comment I've seen here in a week.


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Yes $20/hr net is very good rate. The problem is that was Sat during peak hours and you can't sustain that rate during the weekdays. Also, to be honest I think $20/hr is a bit too much for a driver (any driver) to make - it's unskilled labor after all.
> However in terms of making more, there are many ways to increase that:
> Tip button
> higher rate per mile
> ...


Do you want to entrust your life to an unskilled driver?


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

anyone can get in an accident. I agree somewhat though that $20 an hour after costs is higher than the market will pay for this job. I think it's a $10 an hour valued job and plenty of people will be very happy to work 60-70 hours a week at that rate.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> anyone can get in an accident. I agree somewhat though that $20 an hour after costs is higher than the market will pay for this job. I think it's a $10 an hour valued job and plenty of people will be very happy to work 60-70 hours a week at that rate.


Any UberX'er who thinks they are making $10 an hour over a 60-70 hour week deserves to wallow in their own bad math skills.

UberX is a $7.50 an hour job on average minus gas and vehicle depreciation punctuated by a handful of days where they can notch it up to $30 an hour gross on special occasions with surge. Anyone who's done it for any period of time knows this and that* the only way the job can be even remotely financially justified is by driving surge only.*

The balance of the time is nothing more than waste of drivers time and $. *Nobody makes money at a $1.10 a mile no matter 'how' they do it.*


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Samename said:


> I went out last night from 5:30-10:45. I would say despite not having any surge fares it was about as good as it gets. I would estimate I had 15 minutes downtime total the entire night. Usually less than a minute between pings, one time I waited almost 5 minutes. All night I ran Uber and Lyft but out of 13 rides I only got one Lyft fare. I got two tips, one for $10 and one for $20. $156 in Uber fares for 12 trips. $19 Lyft fares 1 trip. Drove a total of 112 miles and 78 of those I had a passenger.
> 
> I am going to continue to calculate my total car cost at .40 cents per mile. As I have a 2013 Prius, which is reported as costing .46 cents per mile for the first 5 years. I am driving less than 18k miles per year total with personal and "rideshare".
> 
> ...


Don't put your tips in either. It will show 20% of that out as well.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Yes $20/hr net is very good rate. The problem is that was Sat during peak hours and you can't sustain that rate during the weekdays. Also, to be honest I think $20/hr is a bit too much for a driver (any driver) to make - it's unskilled labor after all.
> However in terms of making more, there are many ways to increase that:
> Tip button
> higher rate per mile
> ...


As for your unskilled labor comment. At any time we as driver's can be killed by an auto accident. The more miles you drive the higher the risk.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

justpchy00 said:


> I worked yesterday for the LSU-BAMA game. All in all, during the day about $500 (6 or 7 hours) Between the hours of 12:30am-2:38am, 5 rides netted me $403. To me, that's great $$$$$ and all 5-star ratings. Uber is awesome and I had a blast.


You got some of the good Kool-Aid I see!


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Any UberX'er who thinks they are making $10 an hour over a 60-70 hour week deserves to wallow in their own bad math skills.
> 
> UberX is a $7.50 an hour job on average minus gas and vehicle depreciation punctuated by a handful of days where they can notch it up to $30 an hour gross on special occasions with surge. Anyone who's done it for any period of time knows this and that* the only way the job can be even remotely financially justified is by driving surge only.*
> 
> The balance of the time is nothing more than waste of drivers time and $. *Nobody makes money at a $1.10 a mile no matter 'how' they do it.*


Instead of being so omniscient, you could perhaps provide some of your personal driving stats to back your claim. But Im guessing you don't even drive Uber? Instead you make $0 an hour posting on this forum about how little it pays. $7.50x60 = $450 net. I think your claim is exaggerated. There are plenty of drivers who net $450 in 20 hours on the weekend. That leaves 40 hours of no pings and posting on the forum.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Samename said:


> Instead of being so omiscient, you could perhaps provide some of your personal driving stats to back your claim. But Im guessing you don't even drive Uber? Instead you make $0 an hour posting on this forum about how little it pays. $7.50x60 = $450 net. I think your claim is exaggerated. There are plenty of drivers who net $450 in 20 hours on the weekend. That leaves 40 hours of no pings and posting on the forum.


You can tell an X driver as a known fact from both driving and math that there is ZERO profit (not even getting to a WAGE) *and they will remain in denial regardless.

And BTW *net is an after costs term unless otherwise stated. When Travis sez you get to make X you don't actually MAKE that much. It runs through your fingers and out yet rear end.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You can tell an X driver as a known fact from both driving and math that there is ZERO profit (not even getting to a WAGE) *and they will remain in denial regardless.
> 
> And BTW *net is an after costs term unless otherwise stated. When Travis sez you get to make X you don't actually MAKE that much. It runs through your fingers and out yet rear end.


I wont spend any more of my time with you. You are a hole for $0 an hour. Which is why you are probably stuck making < $7.50 an hour for life. Ignore.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

What can I say about UberX driver math denial? It's a deeply rooted psychological issue.


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> I said that I dont think unskilled laborer should make 20 per hour. That includes mcdonalds workers, cab or ecab drivers, etc.


A _*professional*_ driver is not unskilled. Admittedly there are a lot of average run of the mill drivers with TNCs. But they don't last.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Good effort on a report @Samename ! Sounds like you "netted" $20+ an hour for 5 hours. You know that's good. Congrats.

I agree to say full-time drivers make $7.50 an hour before costs is an exaggeration. Sure some might. But there are plenty of drivers bringing in over $500 a week after commissions and safe ride fees. It is funny how much effort people put into refuting any sort of positive report.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Good effort on a report @Samename ! Sounds like you "netted" $20+ an hour for 5 hours. You know that's good. Congrats.
> 
> I agree to say full-time drivers make *$7.50 an hour before costs is an exaggeration.* Sure some might. But there are plenty of drivers bringing in over $500 a week after commissions and safe ride fees. It is funny how much effort people put into refuting any sort of positive report.


Then you haven't driven X during off times, which is most of the time other than weekends when it is possible to increase the yield for those times. But even blended the net after costs on X @ $1.10 a mile (for which the driver actually LOSES money, the math don't lie) still sucks major ass.
*
There is a huge amount of down time hours waiting for pings during the week for full time drivers.*

Cherry picking times and surge is the only justification for X driving. Everyone who drives knows it as a fact.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Then you haven't driven X during off times, which is most of the time other than weekends when it is possible to increase the yield for those times. But even blended the net after costs on X @ $1.10 a mile (for which the driver actually LOSES money, the math don't lie) still sucks major ass.
> *
> There is a huge amount of down time hours waiting for pings during the week for full time drivers.*
> 
> Cherry picking times and surge is the only justification for X driving. Everyone who drives knows it as a fact.


Samename is in San Diego. It's $1.25 a mile man. If you gonna preach, then study your book first.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Samename is in San Diego. It's $1.25 a mile man. If you gonna preach, then study your book first.


I'm sure yer killin it @ $1.25 a mile. zzzz


----------



## austin_inf (Aug 22, 2015)

Samename said:


> So I used the calculator, but I think it's wrong.
> 
> View attachment 2251
> 
> ...


Hey, I was wondering where you found that calculator. I made myself a spreadsheet to calculate similar information, but would be curious to know if there's already an existing tool. Thanks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

austin_inf said:


> Hey, I was wondering where you found that calculator.


Hi austin_inf, welcome to the forum.

*A Forum Wiki For New Members*


----------



## austin_inf (Aug 22, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi austin_inf, welcome to the forum.
> 
> *A Forum Wiki For New Members*


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Samename said:


> I went out last night from 5:30-10:45. I would say despite not having any surge fares it was about as good as it gets. I would estimate I had 15 minutes downtime total the entire night. Usually less than a minute between pings, one time I waited almost 5 minutes. All night I ran Uber and Lyft but out of 13 rides I only got one Lyft fare. I got two tips, one for $10 and one for $20. $156 in Uber fares for 12 trips. $19 Lyft fares 1 trip. Drove a total of 112 miles and 78 of those I had a passenger.
> 
> I am going to continue to calculate my total car cost at .40 cents per mile. As I have a 2013 Prius, which is reported as costing .46 cents per mile for the first 5 years. I am driving less than 18k miles per year total with personal and "rideshare".
> 
> ...


You had the GOLDEN GOOSE last night! Try to repeat maybe 10 % chance it happens. Next week u make half of that


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> You had the GOLDEN GOOSE last night! Try to repeat maybe 10 % chance it happens. Next week u make half of that


Umm... Samename's post is from Nov...before the Jan rate cuts. I don't think he drives anymore.


----------

